# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  [cartes  jouer] qui y joue ?

## gorgonite

Salut,


Je me demandais juste qui jouait  des cartes  jouer parmi les membres de developpez.com


Cela concerne tous les types de jeu de cartes (belote, magic, etc.)

----------


## Pouic

J'ai beaucoup jou aux Magic  une poque (Vert Elfes ^^)
Maintenant, c'est de faon beaucoup plus ponctuelle : plus le temps  ::(:

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

Moi je joue tout le temps  la belote  ::):

----------


## Erwy

munchkin,citadelle, colon de cathane un peu (faut que je mette la main dessus mais c'est dur il est en rupture de stock  ::?:  )

----------


## Swog

Perso, c'est beaucoup Magic, enfin, c'tait plus trop le temps et plus trop d'adversaires...

J'tais pas trop sectaires niveau type de jeux... mais mon meilleur du moment est un artefacts noir-rouge sacrifiel  ::D: 

Sinon y'a beaucoup d'autres jeux de cartes trs sympa que j'aime bien  :;):

----------


## ggnore

J'ai jou  un jeu de cartes rcemment. a s'appelle Elixir. C'est entre le Uno et Magic avec des gages. C'est plutt fun.

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

On pourrai faire des concours de belotes en ligne  ::):

----------


## gorgonite

bon allez je me lance aussi... 

perso, je ne joue pas trs souvent, faute de temps et d'adversaires sympas (tous mes copains ne sont plus sur paris  ::cry::  et dans mon cole... ben on ne va pas dire du mal des gens dans leur dos )


jeu de cartes standards :
poker, manille, belote, bataille... mais quasimment pas depuis trois ans


magic l'assemble :
pas mal de cartes... surtout des bloc Tempte  Carnage 
je n'ai absolument pas accroch  mirrondin, d'autant plus que j'tais en sp au moment de la sortie, et donc que j'avais d'autres priorits  :;): 

depuis, je revois rarement les personnes avec qui je jouais, mais j'essaye de m'y remettre... en trainant vers jussieu (pour les connaisseurs  :;):  )

mes decks intressants :
  - alluren + harpie des cavernes (devinez les combos... y en a plusieurs )
  - elfes 
  - degats directs + casse terrain
  - controle + defausse
  - bete (pas trs russi)
  - cratures avec une capacit de frapper comme si elles n'taient pas bloques + boost d'enfer en tous genre
  - distorsion (blanc - bleu - noir)  :  a surprend toujours mes adversaires...


sinon, je cherche pas mal des jeu du mme genre, mais sur internet... du genre on construit son deck sans avoir  le payer, et on joue avec plein de monde  :;): 
(a met tout le monde sur un pied d'galit... )

----------


## jobherzt

la coinche definitivement, ca se joue vite, pas mal de bluff mais pas trop, subtil sans etre compliqu, se joue en equipe d'ou possibilit de ruse de sioux entre partenaires... j'en passe et des meilleurs !

----------


## Arnaud F.

pour ma part, essentiellement dans les priodes de cours, donc y a ( du + frqueement jouer au moins frequemment ) :

belote, tarot, strip-poker, poker, bataille, jeu de 7 familles

C'est tout ce qui me reviens  l'esprit  ::aie::

----------


## narkhor

magic pendant le lyce surtout, mes parents ont t convoqu et on leur a dit de me faire comprendre que jouer *pendant* les cours c'tait bien (enfin, c't qu'en histoire, bio et phyo  ::mrgreen::  )
d'ailleurs, elfe +1

et  la rentre, je vais me mettre plus frquement  la coinche* y'a un bar sympa ou ils organisent des concours, et la bire y est exquise  :;): 

*je l'ai crit comme a cf un post prcdent, mais je sais pas du tout comment je l'aurai crit sinon

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

Je ne sait pas si c'est qu'on y joue pas dans dans mon coin de vie mais c'est quoi ce Magic ?

----------


## Swog

> Je ne sait pas si c'est qu'on y joue pas dans dans mon coin de vie mais c'est quoi ce Magic ?


http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_:_l'assembl%C3%A9e  :;):

----------


## Kenji

Poker Texas Hold Them  ::aie::

----------


## Anomaly

J'adore les jeux de cartes... mais malheureusement personne dans mon entourage - famille, ami(e)s - n'aime jouer, et a mme quand j'tais encore au collge, au lyce ou  l'universit. Frustrant...  ::cry::

----------


## titoumimi

je suis un grand fan de la belotte et du tarot (ahhhh tendre souvenirs, qu'est ce que a a pu m'occuper mes annes de lyce / FAC...)

Sinon, y'a un jeu  la con qui me plait beaucoup entre amis : le jungle Speed.

y'a des cartes de diffrentes couleurs et motifs, chaque joueur retourne chacun son tour une carte, et si le motif / couleur est identique  une carte dja retourne, faut se ruer pour choper le totem (attention aux totems volants). Le plus rapide refile ses cartes au plus lent, le but tant de ne plus avoir de cartes en premier. Trs con, mais super convivial  ::):

----------


## toniolol

> Sinon, y'a un jeu  la con qui me plait beaucoup entre amis : le jungle Speed...Trs con, mais super convivial


 ::mrgreen::  
Ce jeu est gnial,  essayer d'urgence pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas !
Sinon pour les cartes je suis fan, de belotte, quinche (ou contre selon la rgion) et tarot. 
Des nuits blanches  jouer...que de souvenirs d'tudiant :p

----------


## BizuR

Je joue aux cartes depuis monplus jeune age (merci papy !!!) donc pour moi, ca sera les classiques dans un premier temps :
*Belote*,*Manille*,* Coinche*, *Tarot*, *Nain jaune* ( ::oops:: ), *rami*
Puis avec mon frre :
*Bataille*, *Huit Americain*, *Menteur et autres jeux d'enfants* 
Ensuite avec le lyce et la fac, je me suis perfectionn en Belote, Coinche et Tarot et ai ajout au panel :* Trou du cul* ( ::mrgreen:: ), *Jungle Speed*(+extension, ca devient chow chow chow la  ::P: ), *poker* (en strip integral une fois avec filles, ca valait le coup ( ::mouarf:: )), *uno*

Voila, jvois que ceux la pour le moment  ::):

----------


## jbrasselet

Erwy pour les colons de catane il devrait ressortir bientt.

En effet il y a eu un problme entre l'diteur et le distributeur. Un nouveau distributeur a t retrouv et le jeu de plateau et le jeu de cartes vont de nouveau paraitre (un de deux l'est dj mais je ne sais plus lequel)

Juste un peu de patience!


Pour ma part:
Tarot
Belote
Vache (c'est comme la belote sauf qu'on retourne pas de carte et le dernier est oblig de prendre. Il s'carit alors de manire gnarel en voyant quatre 7 et un 8, Oh la vache  ::D: )
Colons de catane
Uno
Elixir
A table!
Loup Garou

Et bien d'autres!

----------


## Invit

Dans les classiques :
- belote
- tarot
- poker
- je vais me mettre  la coinche

Dans les cartes spciales :
- jungle speed (avec extension... ::mrgreen::   encore pus dur)
- uno
- Loup garou
- ligretto (un jeu allemand de vitesse)
- 6 nimmt (un autre jeu allemand mais pas de vitesse)

----------


## SnakemaN

Ahh *Magic The Gatering*...que de souvenir merveilleux de duel et autres partie endiable !!!  ::D:  
Je me souviens on fesait des jeux les plus rapides possibles en 40 cartes pour jouer plus vite  la rcre  ::mouarf:: 
Mais je trouve que ca a trop driv vers un jeu style Yugi Oh avec des tas de rgles a la con, des cartes de fou en veux-tu en voila...mais il est ou le temps des assassin imperiaux, mox et autres controle magique ? ::roll::  
Pour les connaisseurs j'ai fais de tout les jeux possible des plus batards  ::P:   (controle/contre _bleu pur_, pur blast _rouge_) au plus fin (mana provider vert; invasion elfique vert pur; healt point provider vert/blanc; bete _vert/rouge_; ange _blanc_; pegase_ blanc_; zombie _noir_; assassin et j'en oubli surement des tas, en fait j'ai toujours aim faire des jeux a thmes/type de crature bien prcis)

J'ai beaucoup aim et j'aime encore *Legend Of Five Ring* (Clan de la Mante et Clan du Crabe)

[edit] A j'ai oubli *Warlord* aussi carte + d

J'avoue : je joue a *Yugi Oh* sur pc.... ::aie:: 

Sinon en carte classique...Belote, Coinche, Tarot, Poker......

----------


## Oluha

Elix et Uno mais c'est quand mme trs rare.

Sinon ma soeur avait un jeu dans le mme style que Magic mais je me rappelle absolument pas du nom (il me semble que c'tait sous licence AD&D).

----------


## Stessy

C'est quand mme bizarre que personne n'ai rpondu le *Whist*

Je parle du whist belge bien sur.  ::mrgreen:: 

Pour les rgles du jeu

http://www.freewhist.be/francais/generalreglement.html

Voil

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> J'ai beaucoup aim et j'aime encore *Legend Of Five Ring* (Clan de la Mante et Clan du Crabe)


Ahhhh enfin quelqu'un qui parle de L5R ! Moi je suis suicidaire, j'ai que des decks de la mante (et je prend taule sur taule avec mes potes) mais c'est vrai que je joue de moins en moins...  ::aie::

----------


## joefou

Dans les jeux classqiues je jouais avant au Tarot, la crapette, le huit amricain, le 51, le kilo de m**** (au collge, depuis personne ne semble vouloir y jouer avec moi, trop brutal disaient mes camarades  ::mouarf::  )

A prsent du CCG, Legend of the five rings (tous les clans sauf la mante, parce que j'aime pas prendre trop de tles  ::aie::  )

----------


## shadowmoon

tarot 
belote
couinche
poker
black jack
bataille corse
uno
jungle speed

j'aussi jou  magic pendant longtemps (des 1res ditions  legion / carnage, j'ai fin avec un jeu mono noir sur le combot eveil malveillant+crature type cauchemar)

----------


## SnakemaN

> ....
> A prsent du CCG, Legend of the five rings (tous les clans sauf la mante, parce que j'aime pas prendre trop de tles  )


pfff C'est par ce que vous ne savais pas y jouer c'est tout bande de brute !
Je t'assure que quand mon hroine sort ca fait un massacre  ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

Encore plus bizarre, personne n'a cit le bridge !
Depuis que j'ai dcouvert ce jeu (2 ans environ), je suis un fan inconditionnel.
Il faut beaucoup d'effort au dpart (6 mois d'tude environ), mais une fois que l'on sait  peu prs jouer, quel rgal, surtout pour les scientifiques que nous sommes.
Le site o l'on peut jouer online :http://online.bridgebase.com/

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> A prsent du CCG, Legend of the five rings (tous les clans sauf la mante, parce que j'aime pas prendre trop de tles  )


Pfff, rigolo... Je te prend quand tu veut avec ma mante !!!  :8-):

----------


## GLDavid

A mon tour :
En famille : belote et Uno
Avec les amis : belote, belote contre (marseillais oblige  :;): ), Uno et Elixir.
J'aime bien Elixir !

@++

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> pfff C'est par ce que vous ne savais pas y jouer c'est tout bande de brute !
> Je t'assure que quand mon hroine sort ca fait un massacre


On doit avoir la meme... mais je sais plus son nom (je crois que c'est une mushi mais j'en suis pas sur)  :;):

----------


## Eowyn87

alors moi c'est Manille (merci papi :p), le trou du cul (xD), kems (et contre kems) ->fou rire assur :p, le uno

apres je ne pense pas qu'on puisse le classer en "cartes  jouer", masi bon comme on parle d'Elixir, Magique & co, j'aime bcp le "Loup garou"  :;):

----------


## BizuR

Tiens en parlant de jeux de cartes, mme si c'est un passe temps plus qu'un jeu de cartes (menfin, ca se joue avec des cartes) je jouais aussi au "killer" ... menfin apres ca a plusieurs noms j'en suis sur, le principe est assez similiare au loup garou mais moins recherch :

Chacun une carte, l'un (ou plusieurs) d'entre elle(s) est(sont) celle(s) du(des) tueur(s) ... les autres sont soit flic(s), soient citadins ... et le but pour le(s) tueur(s) est de tuer tout le monde par des "signes visibles" en vitant de se faire choper par le(s) flic(s) (et bon, pour ne pas que ca soit "trop dur", il me semble que le(s) flics par contre, se dsignent au dbut du jeu... enfin plus trs sur hein  ::aie::

----------


## Mdinoc

Jeux de cartes standard:
Tarot, parce que la bataille corse, a n'intresse - hlas - personne, pas plus que le jeu de dfausse qu'on ne m'a jamais prsent sous un autre nom que le "trou du ***".

Autres: 
lixir, Service Compris et surtout Munchkin avec la bande d'amis rlistes.
Uno il y a quelques annes (plus trop, maintenant).

----------


## Eowyn87

je connais le "killer" mais je n'ai pas tout  fait les mme regles, il n'y a pas de cartes dans ma versions :p. On y a jou pdt un week end d'ingration de mon cole (dans un camping :p) J'explique tout le monde sait qui sont les flics (ou arbitres dans ma version).
Les arbitres attribuent a chaque "tueur" une victime (parmis les autres tueurs)
les "tueurs" doivent "tuer" leur victimes en prsence d'un arbitre avec une arme homologue (par ex le papier cul = une corde pour trangler, le boudin en mousse=la matraque, le pistoler  eau = le pistoler etc, apres c'est libre court  votre imagination, sauf que a ne doit pas faire "mal")

pour que le meurtre soit "valid" il faut qu'il soit "original", avec une arme "homologue", apres le tueur rcupere le nom de la cible de sa victime.

si un tueur cause des domages collatraux (ex bombe  eau, d'autres personnes sont mouilles) il est incrit sur la liste noir et tous les tueurs (encore vivants) ont le droit de le "tuer"  vue. 

regle en plus, si une cible se sont dcouvre l'identit de son tueur celui-ci est ilimin (et oui, il faut tre discret quand on cherche  tuer qq1 :p)

le gagnant est le dernier survivant :p

----------


## SnakemaN

> [...]
> Chacun une carte, l'un (ou plusieurs) d'entre elle(s) est(sont) celle(s) du(des) tueur(s) ... les autres sont soit flic(s), soient citadins ... et le but pour le(s) tueur(s) est de tuer tout le monde par des "signes visibles" en vitant de se faire choper par le(s) flic(s) (et bon, pour ne pas que ca soit "trop dur", il me semble que le(s) flics par contre, se dsignent au dbut du jeu... enfin plus trs sur hein


et la marmotte elle met le chocolat ....dans le papier d'alu  ::aie::

----------


## Cybher

pour moi : belote et tarot

----------


## joefou

@DavidDeTroyes, @SnakemaN : Yoritomo Kumiko est sympa il est vrai, bien sauvage avec son +2F... mais a ce ngocie tranquille avec un Shosuro Toson ou une chtite action qui te renvoi son unit au fief. Et l bizarrement ceux qui restent dans l'arme font moins les malins  ::mouarf::  
Qu'est-ce que je suis taquin...  ::aie:: 
Mais c'est une basse vengeance...
En fait je me fait humilier avec mes autres jeux, snif...

----------


## Katyucha

Elixir avec l'addon alchimie
Loup Garou (mme si c'est pas trop un jeu de carte)
Belotte

----------


## Oluha

j'ai eu un flash et j'ai retrouv le nom du jeu concurent  magic auquel je jouais : *Spellfire*. Au dbut les cartes taient beaucoup plus belles que celles de Magic (mais ils se sont amlior aprs) et reprennaient pas mal d'illustration des manuels et aventures de AD&D.

----------


## joefou

> j'ai eu un flash et j'ai retrouv le nom du jeu concurent  magic auquel je jouais : *Spellfire*. Au dbut les cartes taient beaucoup plus belles que celles de Magic (mais ils se sont amlior aprs) et reprennaient pas mal d'illustration des manuels et aventures de AD&D.


Exact ! je l'oubliais aussi celui-l ! il doit m'en rester un deck ou deux.
Les illustrations ( part quelques exceptions) taient trs belles, c'est vrai.
Par contre au niveau de la jouabilit, ben a manquait un peu d'quilibre  mon got, raser une province est vraiment pas ais, c'est  celui qui les aura toutes poses le plus vite... dommage...

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> @DavidDeTroyes, @SnakemaN : Yoritomo Kumiko est sympa il est vrai, bien sauvage avec son +2F... mais a ce ngocie tranquille avec un Shosuro Toson ou une chtite action qui te renvoi son unit au fief. Et l bizarrement ceux qui restent dans l'arme font moins les malins  
> Qu'est-ce que je suis taquin... 
> Mais c'est une basse vengeance...
> En fait je me fait humilier avec mes autres jeux, snif...


Ah bon ? Moi, perso, je garde mon clan de la mante pour avoir une excuse d'etre nul ("ah ben non mais y'a jamais de nouvelle caret pour mon deck c'est pour ca aussi...")  ::mouarf::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> j'ai eu un flash et j'ai retrouv le nom du jeu concurent  magic auquel je jouais : *Spellfire*. Au dbut les cartes taient beaucoup plus belles que celles de Magic (mais ils se sont amlior aprs) et reprennaient pas mal d'illustration des manuels et aventures de AD&D.


Ah oui avec mon poto/ami/frere (coche la bonne case et te gourre pas sinon gare  ta tronche), on y jouais au debut... C'etait marrant, fallais faire une piramyde pour les provinces... Perso, ca m'as un peu saouler...  ::?:

----------


## Oluha

moi je me rappelle juste avoir gagn qu'une seule fois  ::aie::

----------


## Nemerle

fan de cartes, surtout le bridge, le barbu (avec enchres), le wist, le machiavel, le gin rami, le poker chinoix, le tarot, le poker + les classiques amusant...

Le wist, c'est ultra-simple pour commencer, mais ultra intressant si l'on veut bien jouer...

----------


## joefou

Le Poker pirate aussi.

Ben oui, aux urgences on sort sa carte d'assur, sa carte de mutuelle, de groupe sanguin...  ::aie::

----------


## xavlours

Belote ou tarot avec les dbutants, coinche avec les amis (je vais essayer de me mettre au bridge). Je me souviens du whist, j'aimais bien, on a beaucoup de surprises (et les scores, -5  -10  -15  ::mouarf:: ).

Sinon, on avait fait des rgles de picolo Jungle Speed, c'est trs efficace pour mettre tout le monde au mme niveau. Les loup garous, j'en ai un peu abus (et on a vraiment trop la fibre du dbat, lire la personne  tuer est trop long). J'ai jou une ou deux fois  desperados, c'est pas mal.

----------


## loka

Moi je joue  tous les jeux de carte  ::mrgreen::  

De la belote  magic en passant par le poker et elixir ^^

----------


## Satch

Je conseille vivement camelot, qui est un jeu d'enchre assez amusant.
Elixir, cit plusieurs fois ici, qui est vraiment fun, et extraordinaire en tant un peu mch.
Citadelle, o le hasard n'intervient presque pas (ce qui est  mon sens la meilleure qualit d'un jeu).

----------


## Sachiel31

Cot jeux de cartes "classiques" en famille ou entre potes :
belote, tarot, coinche, poker, rami, le mouche (mlange de poker et de bolote), le klums (ca fesait super longtemps que j'y avait pas jouer)

Aprs j'aime bien aussi : 
Elixir, Jungle Speed, Uno, Les Colocs, Du Balai, Fantasy Pub


Avec tout a, on a de quoi passer de bonne soire interminables  ::mrgreen::   ::yaisse2::

----------


## Woufeil

Ah, les jeux de cartes... Beaucoup de personnes trouvent a soit trop gamin, soit pour les vieux. L'erreur est humaine  ::mouarf::  

Je joue  la belotte, au tarot, au poker, au prsident/pouilleux/trou du cul (il a plein de noms ce jeu) j'ai pas mal jou aux magic (vert bte, rouge blast). Je joue de temps  autre  citadelles et au jungle speef, et ma foi si il n'y a qu'un jeu d'Uno je ne suis pas contre non plus. Et si on est pas assez nombreux, on se fait une bataille corse !

Bref, j'aime bien les cartes oui !

----------


## paterson

Jamais tenter , faon s'est pratiquement tout le temps celui qui en achte le plus qui as les meilleurs carte .... 

Puis pas le temps

----------


## Goundy

La 8 amricaine (maitrise totale)
Rami (13 et 14)
Poker (faible)

----------


## l@rry

::salut:: 

ca fait un moment que j'y ai pas jouer mais j'adore la coinche ("belote coinche")

----------


## bidou

coinche, tarot, manille, scopa

----------


## BiM

Trou du cul
Ascenceur
Tarot
Coinche (et belote)

Pour le tarot et la coinche, j'ai sans cesse besoin d'un rappel de rgle.
Je me rappelle plus du huit amricain, j'y jouait en primaire  ::?:  C'est loin...

Aprs pour les cartes non classiques :
Elixir et Jungle Speed, je suis fan  ::):

----------


## Katyucha

Je viens de dcouvrir un jeu sympa :
La taverne de la Crypte, ou comment faire des combats de taverne en rigolant ; ::):

----------


## Skyounet

Moi hier j'ai fais un Loup-Garou, c'est trop bien.
Sinon un Munchkin, c'est trop bien aussi

----------


## minus

> Moi hier j'ai fais un Loup-Garou, c'est trop bien.
> Sinon un Munchkin, c'est trop bien aussi


Munchkin est enorme  :;):  .... mais il vaux mieux eviter les mauvais joueurs car la quasi-absence de regles les rend grincheux  ::lol::

----------


## loka

j'adore aussi Munchkin  ::D:

----------


## Rakken

Au lyc, j'ai fait pas mal de belote (faire des parties a toute vitesse pendant les inter-cours, *souvenir souvenir*), puis j'ai dcouvert Magic en terminale.
J'ai explor un peu tous les types de deck, gob', casse land, zombie, bleu contre/grosse bebette, bleu sorcier sybarite, blast rouge, pur vert elfe + grosse bbette, mais dfinitivement, ce qui me convient le mieux, c'est du blanc/bleu contrle sans crature (c'est jouissif de lancer une "Wrath of god" quand le gars en face  juste assez de cratures pour vous tuer au prochain tour ^^)

Arrt par manque de joueur, repris un peu en cole d'ing et de nouveau arrt par manque de joueur.

Sinon, il y a un an ou deux, ayant j'avais envie de jouer aux cartes et n'ayant pas de joueurs, j'me suis mis a Yugioh sur Nintendo DS. Ca vaut pas magic (A quand un *vrai* Magic sur pc/console ?) mais  dfaut, c'est pas si mal. Et devinez quoi ? Mon deck le plus puissant est de nouveau un deck controle sans crature ;-)

----------


## gorgonite

> Ca vaut pas magic (A quand un *vrai* Magic sur pc/console ?) mais  dfaut, c'est pas si mal. Et devinez quoi ? Mon deck le plus puissant est de nouveau un deck controle sans crature ;-)



il existe des jeux Magic sur informatique... http://www.magicworkstation.com/

----------


## Rakken

Tien, c'est vrai ca, y a longtemps que j'ai pas essay ca. Faudra que je retente  l'occasion (en esperant ne pas avoir trop perdu)
A l'poque j'avais arrt parce que c'tait rempli de joueur qui tait la pour tester leur decks avant tournois, ils ne supportaient pas que je ne sache pas d'instinct ou tait l'intgralit des commandes, alors que je venais la juste pour une ptite partie pour le fun de temps en temps...

A l'poque, ils parlaient de coder un adversaire virtuel (genre jouer contre le pc), Apparament, ca n'a pas t fait finalement... dommage.

'fin bref, merci du lien ;-)

----------


## pinocchio

Je joue  
belotte, tarot, poker, trou du cul, Uno, scoppa, 8 amricain, vataille corse, coinche, rami 51, rami du 3me ge, bataille corse, Ascenceur, bataille, jeu de 7 familles, Nain jaune, crapette, kilo de merde, kems 

en gros, je suis n avec des cartes dans le sang et toute personne qui veut m'apprendre un nouveau jeu aura mon accord.

Je ne me rappelle plus de toutes les rgles mais j'essaie de jouer le plus souvent possible.
L j'essaie d'apprendre le jeu de 7 famills  ma fille. Le problme est qu'elle  3 ans et c'est un peu dure pour elle...

----------


## Aitone

> vataille corse, bataille corse


 Tu nous expliquera la diffrence ?  ::aie::

----------


## pinocchio

> Tu nous expliquera la diffrence ?


une faute de frappe et ensuite un oubli
en gros la bataille corse quoi!!! ::mouarf::

----------


## gorgonite

> A l'poque j'avais arrt parce que c'tait rempli de joueur qui tait la pour tester leur decks avant tournois, ils ne supportaient pas que je ne sache pas d'instinct ou tait l'intgralit des commandes, alors que je venais la juste pour une ptite partie pour le fun de temps en temps...


faut le prciser d'entre de jeu... mais c'est vrai que ceux sont souvent des c**** en face





> A l'poque, ils parlaient de coder un adversaire virtuel (genre jouer contre le pc), Apparament, ca n'a pas t fait finalement... dommage.



la complexit du problme est assez norme... et les rgles voluent, a rend difficile de crer une IA non triviale  ::cry::

----------


## onet

Ah... Magic et mon deck spcial bleu sorcier (40 sorciers par groupe de 4 qui infligent 1pts dgats par capacit spcial, le tout boost par des cits englouties...), que de souvenir, c'tait quand meme bien marrant, enfin pour moi :p

Sinon Elixir, Grand Dalmutti, Chibre (version Suisse du Jass), Poker sur internet (mais sans argen rel!). Bref, plein d'heures de pause a combler :p

Onet

----------


## illight

Pour ma part, c'est belote, coinche et tarot principalement  ::): 

Personne n'a cit la *canasta*  ::mrgreen::  c'est un jeu assez marrant, mais un peu long, mais bon a peut aller vite aussi  ::mrgreen:: 

Aprs ya le Uno videmment  ::mrgreen:: 

Sinon au lyce, je jouais au magic, avec un jeu bleu/noir cratures assez comique, mais j'avais un pote qu'avais un jeu silvoide c'tait meme pas drole de jouer contre lui, en 2 tours il pouvais te tuer  ::lol::  

Sinon le Jungle Speed est assez norme comme jeu  ::):  mais il faut l'extension sinon c'est trop facile  ::mrgreen:: 

C'est tout ce qui me vient en tete pour le moment  ::mrgreen::

----------


## lper

> en gros, je suis n avec des cartes dans le sang et toute personne qui veut m'apprendre un nouveau jeu aura mon accord.


Apprend le bridge !! Minimum 6 mois d'apprentissage pour savoir les bases du systme d'enchre... Le jeu ressemble un peu  la belotte sinon, mais 100000 * mieux ! 
Ca fait 3 ans que je ne me lasse plus des parties rseaux sur BBO....(7000 personnes en moyenne connectes dans le monde entier).

----------


## pinocchio

le bridge est en effet l'un des rares jeux que je ne connais pas.
je souhaite cependant depuis bien logtemps l'apprendre mais ne connaissant personne y jouant, je n'ai jamais franchi le pas.

----------


## lper

> le bridge est en effet l'un des rares jeux que je ne connais pas.
> je souhaite cependant depuis bien logtemps l'apprendre mais ne connaissant personne y jouant, je n'ai jamais franchi le pas.


Si tu veux apprendre, je te conseille d'acheter un bouquin d'initiation dja,
(j'avais lu Bien dbuter(ou commencer) le bridge), de plus tu peux te connecter sur http://online.bridgebase.com/ (tlcharger le logiciel de jeux en rseaux (c'est gratuit :8-):  )) et mater les parties des autres joueurs...Mon profil est lolo74 si jamais sur ce site... :;): 
[Edit]
Il existe aussi le logiciel GOTOBRIDGE 2007, on peut tlcharger dja une version d'valuation, il est excellent aussi pour l'apprentissage !
[/Edit]

----------


## pinocchio

merci pour les infos

----------


## Gary_Stoupy

Dans mes grandes heures d'tudes suprieures et autres, la belote reste tout de mme une bonne occupation. Le tarot ou le Uno galement meme si pour ce dernier, la multitude de variantes obligent  bien poser les rgles utiliss ds le dpart...
J'ai jamais t partisan des cartes genre jeu de roles !

Ca me manque depuis que je travaille... snif snif !

----------


## Caine

Salut,

J'ai jou  Magic, mais seulement le jeux de base qui appartient  ma femme.

Sinon, je joue encore  l'occasion au jeux de carte Star Wars (celui o les cartes reprsentent les points de forces).

Et comme d'habitude, impossible d'avoir des joueurs.

----------


## totojordi

- Magic l'assembl (arrt au bloc odysse)
- Belote (je joue pas mal... contre mes grands-parents)
- tarot (Plus avec les parents par contre)

Voil

----------


## copin

Blop,

- Magic, ( totalement stopp  mon entre  au lyce  peu pret au moment de l'pope, j'essaie de refiler ma collection sans succs)  ::roll:: 

- Tarot, tous les samedis  ::king:: 

- Belote, j'ai essay m'en sors pas avec l'ordre des cartes   ::oops:: 

- Bataille, avec mon filleuil (il est trop fort)  ::evilred::

----------


## Jasmine80

Bonjour,

      Je suis ne dans les jeux de cartes. Toute la famille y joue, de la grand mre au petit frre. Quels bons souvenirs, ces rveillons de nol o toute la famille se retrouvait autour de deux tables dans un mini-tournoi de belote. Nous n'tions que huit, mais c'tait largement suffisant. Dans mon enfance, je passais les mercredi aprs-midi avec mon cousin et mon frre chez ma grand-mre qui nous apprenait la belote et le whist. Je trouve vraiment l'ambiance des jeux de cartes trs conviviale. J'ai essay sur un PC mais bon c'est beaucoup moins bien de se retrouver face  un cran froid et inexpressif, j'ai vite abandonn. Actuellement, mon frre s'est mis au poker, j'ai essay mais j'aime moins. Nanmoins, il y joue avec nos parents et ses amis et parfois je me laisse tenter. Donc en conclusion, j'adore la belote et j'y joue presque tous les week-end en famille. Puis, il y a aussi mon pre organise deux fois par an un petit tournoi de belote pour les amis et la famille. C'est galement une bonne occasion de tous se retrouver et de de faire un barbecue au milieu du tournoi  ::yaisse2:: 
 bref, je suis  fond dans la belote.
J'aime le fait d'tre en quipe, le tarot, le whist, j'aime moins. Peut-tre devrais-je essayer le bridge. Je joue aussi au Rikiki mais c'est plus rare.

Lors des rveillons de nouvel an, mes parents faisant la fte avec des amis, nous tions mon frre et moi envoys comme des pestifrs chez ma grand-mre (enfin, c'est normal  10 ans on ne va pas danser la lambada avec les 'vieux'). On passait un chouette moment, c'tait l'occasion de jouer 'Au roi qui boit'  ::king::  ... un jeu pas trs intelligent mais amusant. Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, on distribue les cartes une par une  tous les joeurs. Le premier roi choisit la boisson, le second la gote, le troisime la boit et le quatrime fait le gage (ou paie la boisson). C'est un jeu d'ivrognes mais nous ne buvions pas d'alcool. C'tait des mlanges infmes genre jus d'orange au cacao. Il y a des jeux comme a, pas trs intelligents qui mettent l'ambiance. Je pense au trous de culs prsident par exemple dans ce genre.  ::mouarf:: 


Actuellement, les jeux de cartes comme les jeux de socit se perdent et les jeunes ne jouent plus qu'avec des consoles ... je trouve cela dommage, cela casse une belle faon de resserer les liens familiaux.

----------


## Jasmine80

> On pourrai faire des concours de belotes en ligne


Peut-tre prendrais-je got  la belote sur PC ... mais j'en doute.

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

pour ma part :
-tarot
-bridge (championnat du monde en 98 ^^)
-poker

----------


## totojordi

> Je pense au trous de culs prsident par exemple dans ce genre.



Ah je l'ai pas mis je ne savais pas si tout le monde connaissait ce jeu sous ce nom.

Ce jeu  rythm les inter-cours de mon anne de terminale, on jouait au trouduc' ds qu'on avait une petite pause c'est assez convivial.

----------


## lper

Je joue au meilleur jeu de cartes existant, le bridge.
Pour ceux qui aiment les cartes, n'ayez pas peur d'apprendre, c'est un peu long au dbut, mais que de plaisir ensuite...
@jpcheck : tu joues sur BBO ?

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

pas de jeu en ligne ct bridge pour le moment, mais je vais essayer de m'y mettre pdt ces vacances ^^
tu aurais le lien en MP stp ?

----------


## lper

> pas de jeu en ligne ct bridge pour le moment, mais je vais essayer de m'y mettre pdt ces vacances ^^
> tu aurais le lien en MP stp ?


Je mets le lien pour que tout le monde puisse profiter, c'est gratuit...
http://www.bridgebase.com/ 
Il faut tlcharger l'interface pour pouvoir regarder/jouer.

----------


## _-Slash-_

belote&coinche - tarot - scopa
8 amricain - uno

Surtout pas de poker, j'ai appris par ma cousine  l'ge de 5 ans, j'y ai beaucoup jou petit, mais maintenant a me saoule.

----------


## pi-2r

J'ai commenc  jou  Magic au primaire - a remonte  longtemps  :;): - en regardant les plus grands y jou, j'ai continu jusqu'en  4me/3eme, puis aprs j'ai arrt car je ne trouv plus de joueur, si j'en trouvais c'tait soit de gros dbutant soit des gas qui ne respectaient aucunement les rgles  ::furieux:: .
Mon meilleur deck tait un jeu bleu/vert et un peut de blanc avec comme carte maitresse le Golem thran -dition destine d'Urza- alli  l'Armure de Boisblanc  et la cape de tatou.
je ne manquais pas non plus d'utliser des artifact tel que le Totem Maudit -VI -, piege pont, Black Vise - 1er d-, Chevalet de toture, etc..

----------


## Poggo

Tout comme Smoove j'ai commenc  jouer au Magic en vitant fort heureusement les Yu-Gi-Oh ou autres Pokemons qui taient (l encore heureusement) destins  un public plus jeune.

Depuis 3 ans, je joue au Poker rgulirement, la grande mode du poker ppermet d'ailleurs de se faire un peu plus de bnfice qu'avant pour la petite anecdote.

Mais quand tout le monde ne sait pas jouer au Poker, il n'y a rien de tel qu'une bonne partie d'Uno.

----------


## sylvain.cool

> Mais quand tout le monde ne sait pas jouer au Poker, il n'y a rien de tel qu'une bonne partie d'Uno.


Tout  fait d'accord. Mme si chez moi on prfre le "trou du cul"... vous savez, ce jeu ou il faut toujours monter et mettre soit des cartes simples, soit des paires, soit des triplettes...

----------


## Jahprend

Personnellement, je joue surtout au Tichu ( mon avis pas grand monde doit connaitre), c'est un jeu qui reprend la base du trouduc' mais qui y incorpore beaucoup plus de complexit, et qui rend le jeu plus sympa et plus dur !

----------


## sylvain.cool

> Personnellement, je joue surtout au Tichu ( mon avis pas grand monde doit connaitre), c'est un jeu qui reprend la base du trouduc' mais qui y incorpore beaucoup plus de complexit, et qui rend le jeu plus sympa et plus dur !


C'est  dire? c'est quoi les rgles?

----------


## Jahprend

a se joue avec un jeu de 52 cartes (2->AS) dans 4 couleurs (normal) + 4 cartes qui ont un effet spcial.
Le principe de base est celui du trouduc', se dbarrasser de toute ses cartes, mais le gros plus, c'est que l'on peut jouer des suites , des suites de paires, des fulls. (les suites tant de longueur illimit)
De plus, c'est un jeu qui se joue en quipe (comme la belote), et c'est un jeu o l'on peut annoncer que l'on finira premier, avant tout les autres, et si on russi, on gagne des points pour l'quipe, si on perd, on retranche les points  l'quipe.
Si vous tes vraiment intresse, regardez les rgles sur un site de jeux sur le net, j'ai pas cherch, mais a doit exister, en tout cas, c'est un jeu assez terrible  mon got !

edit : voila un site o on peut mme y jouer http://www.brettspielwelt.de/Hilfe/A...chu/?nation=fr

----------


## Rayek

Vaste sujet  ::): 

Je joue aux Magic depuis 1993 (avec quelques pauses parfois)
Je me suis mis  World Of WarCraft TCG depuis 1 mois et demi environ
J'ai test L'appel de Chtulu le JCE et je pense m'y mettre d'ici peu car assez sympa.

Sinon je fais parti d'une association o l'on joue pas mal  des jeux de cartes divers et varis ainsi qu' pas mal de jeux de plateau (Descent, Battlestar Galacttica, etc ..)

----------


## BiM

Ouh a c'est du dterrage !! T'avais besoin de creuser un trou ?

EDIT : En mme temps, c'est que le 3me sur ce sujet en 5 ans ! (dont 2 fois par un modrateur)

----------


## shadowmoon

> Ouh a c'est du dterrage !!


A ce niveau l, ce n'est plus du dterrage, c'est de la splologie abyssale pour expert.

Pour en revenir au sujet, je me suis remis rcemment (depuis 2/3 semaines)  la belote et  la coinche. 

Je joue aussi au poker depuis quelques annes, et j'ai dcouvert la variante en Omaha cette semaine.

----------


## Rayek

> Ouh a c'est du dterrage !! T'avais besoin de creuser un trou ?
> 
> EDIT : En mme temps, c'est que le 3me sur ce sujet en 5 ans ! (dont 2 fois par un modrateur)


Je me suis dis que je n'allais pas en recrer un. 
Si du monde suit par la suite tant mieux  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lyche

Si y'a des parisiens pour des petites parties de belote, coinche, ou mme des Munchin ( ::aie::  j'ai la version Munchkin Ktuluh) et bien a pourrait tre fun ^^

----------


## Guardian

Pas sr qu'un site de belote en ligne sur le modle des sites de poker n'aurait pas son petit succs  ::mouarf:: 


[dit]
heureusement que je pense  regarder  ::aie:: 
http://www.beloteenligne.com/ y'en a plein  ::mouarf:: 




> EDIT : En mme temps, c'est que le 3me sur ce sujet en 5 ans ! (dont 2 fois par un modrateur)


Tout se perd ma pauvre dame  ::aie::

----------


## Remizkn

J'ai beaucoup jou  _Magic_ (je suis notamment arriv deuxime  quelques petits tournois quand j'tais jeunot  ::mrgreen:: ) pendant un temps (_Swamp_ majoritairement et un deck rouge perfection gobelins  ::): ). J'ai aussi beaucoup jou  _Marvel VS System_,  _Lord of the 5 Rings_, un peu  _Vampires_, un peu  _Warcraft_ (le jeu de carte donc) et _Pokmon_.

----------


## Rayek

> J'ai aussi beaucoup jou  _Marvel VS System_


C'est sympa le systme de MVS ?




> un peu  _Vampires_,


Vampire Jihad ?

Sinon j'avais oubli un jeu auquel j'ai pas mal jou un moment, c'tait NetRunner avec des starters ayant 2 jeux (Le runner et la corporation) qui tait trs bien mais qui n'a pas fonctionn (dommage :'()

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

1000 bornes FTW  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Remizkn

> C'est sympa le systme de MVS ?


Ouais, c'est vraiment impeccable. Une fois que ton deck commence  tre bien rod, a devient extrmement jouissif.





> Vampire Jihad ?


Ouais, _Jihad_ (mais le nom a changer entre temps... pour des raisons assez videntes). Donc c'est que _Vampires_ maintenant il me semble.

----------


## Rayek

> Ouais, _Jihad_ (mais le nom a changer entre temps... pour des raisons assez videntes). Donc c'est que _Vampires_ maintenant il me semble.


Ok, donc c'est le mme qu'un ami m'avait fait tester il y a pas mal de temps  ::): 
Trs sympa comme jeux  ::mrgreen::

----------


## tchize_

Jou  Magic  l'poque universitaire, c'tait l'poque 4  6 me dition. J'ai arrt sur la fin d'abord par moins de temps, et surtout parce que la politique wizards of the coast commenait  me gonfler. A chaque nouvelles dition, de nouvelles rgles pour rendre tes anciennes cartes inutilisables. Il n'y a  que les toutes vieilles balaise (fireball, 3 dgats pour 1 mana par exemple) qui battaient encore a. Puis tout tait fait pour tapper dans l'orgie de mana (bordel, des cartes avec tellement d'icones de mana qu'il fallait passer un doigt pour compter)

----------


## Glutinus

> Il n'y a  que les toutes vieilles balaise (fireball, 3 dgats pour 1 mana par exemple) qui battaient encore a.


Lightning bolt !

Bon, je me la pte parce que je connais trs peu les Magic... l encore, c'est comme WoW, mme combat "oui mais en mode tendu tu te mets en rserve avec 4 shinimiwi qui permet de meuler le Redemption-Coerciscor hihi ^^ LOL".

Je jouais  Magic en 1996, mais juste cette anne avec des potes, sans chercher  faire des decks de malade, juste deux paquets de base, cinq boosters, a suffisait pour s'amuser un peu.

Sinon niveau cartes j'aime bien les combos  la Dominion ou Thunderstone, ou mme Race for the galaxy que j'adore, mais le gros inconvnient est qu'on joue tout seul dans son coin. J'ai essay Warhammer JCE, qu'on peut essayer en mode draft pour minimiser les petits pinailleurs qui diront que telle est race est plus forte qu'une autre de 8,71%/

----------


## Jidefix

Allez en vrac, mes prfrs:
- trouducul (ou prsident pour faire politiquement correct)
- Tarots

- Munchkin
- Citadelle (l'extension des rles est sympa)
- Elixir
- Wanted/Bang

----------


## tchize_

ha oui tien je confond, fireball c'tait X mana pout X-1 dans ta gueule

----------


## Glutinus

> Allez en vrac, mes prfrs:
> - trouducul (ou prsident pour faire politiquement correct)
> - Tarots
> 
> - Munchkin
> - Citadelle (l'extension des rles est sympa)
> - Elixir
> - Wanted/Bang


Beaucoup jure pour Munchkin... le concept est cool bien entendu, mais je trouve que a se rsume trop  du poutrage quand on a un joueur niveau 8 ou 9... et qu'un petit discret russit  tirer la corde de fin. Par contre les illustrations de Novalic sont exceptionnelles, et les cartes m'ont toujours fait rire.

Pour Citadelles, je n'aime pas du tout l'extension Oo pareil, beaucoup de gens l'adore mais je la trouve trop bourrine. Ca dnature la simplicit du jeu (parce qu'il fallait bien y penser !). Faidutti lui-mme dit qu'il utilise rarement l'extension finalement ^^

En parlant de belote, les rares fois o j'en faisais des parties on m'a engueul parce que je jouais trop lentement... puis un excellent joueur a quitt la table, vex, parce qu' cause d'une erreur de ma part, j'ai russi par faire gagner mon quipe par inadvertance ^^

----------


## Rayek

> Pour Citadelles, je n'aime pas du tout l'extension Oo pareil, beaucoup de gens l'adore mais je la trouve trop bourrine. Ca dnature la simplicit du jeu (parce qu'il fallait bien y penser !). Faidutti lui-mme dit qu'il utilise rarement l'extension finalement ^^


Le mieux est de ne pas prendre tous les personnages d'un coups et d'en changer 1 ou 2 chaque tour (Tirage alatoire). a passe beaucoup mieux comme   ::): 

Un jeu que japprcie particulirement c'est *7 wonders*, qui est un mlange de draft et de jeux de stratgie

----------


## Tellen

Alors les jeux en ce moment de carte c'est 
- 7 wonders qui  l'avantage d'etre rapide, 
- dominion car c'est vraiment des parties differentes  chaque fois
- Le seigneur des anneaux qui est vraiment pas mal, un bon coopratif

de temps en temps race for the galaxy mais qui est vraiment un jeu "d'autiste" : Chacun joue dans son sans trop se proccup des autres.

Avant on a jou beaucoup  Elixir et Citadelle. Elixir a doit bien faire 5, 6 ans qu'il n'est plus sortie du placard et Citadelle environ 3, 4 ans.

Sinon li y a aussi St petersbourg qui est pas mal non plus.

Par contre je ne connais pas Thunderstone. Je vais m'y interess vu ton gout pour les jeux qui sont comparable au mien.  ::ccool::

----------


## Jidefix

> Beaucoup jure pour Munchkin... le concept est cool bien entendu, mais je trouve que a se rsume trop  du poutrage quand on a un joueur niveau 8 ou 9... et qu'un petit discret russit  tirer la corde de fin. Par contre les illustrations de Novalic sont exceptionnelles, et les cartes m'ont toujours fait rire.


Ca c'est un peu le principe dans tous les jeux  :;):  Si on arrive  descendre le mieux parti, c'est le second qui prend sa place, ou pire: la victime que tout le monde aide depuis le dbut par piti et qui devient numro 1 avant qu'on s'en rende compte! (oui j'ai eu des fins de parties de Risk difficiles  ::aie:: )
Mais bon, c'est le jeu ma pov' Lucette!

Pour citadelle je fais un peu comme Rayek, sauf qu'on prend au hasard un personnage sur deux au dbut de la partie. C'est sur qu'il y a des bourrins, mais il faut voir aussi que les prendre est risqu: ce sont LES cibles de prdilection de l'assassin et de la sorcire!

----------


## Alvaten

> - 7 wonders qui  l'avantage d'etre rapide, 
> - dominion car c'est vraiment des parties diffrentes  chaque fois


Pareil, mais j'ai un peu dcoch de Dominion un peu lassant quand on en abuse.

Je suis un grand fan de Gosu sinon, que je vous recommande grandement ( 2 joueurs, au del ca perd de l'intrt)




> Par contre je ne connais pas Thunderstone


Ca ressemble beaucoup a du Dominion mais ca entre plus dans la catgorie que tu appel toi mme "autiste"  ::aie::  On y joue avec quasi aucune interaction entre les joueurs.

Sinon j'ai t un "gros" consommateur de Magic mais je m'en suiss lass, surtout depuis que les amis te rapport des deck de tournoi fum ou tu ne passe pas 4 tours.

PS : Pour l
es fans de Dominion, 7 Wonders et Gosu (plus d'autre jeux de plateau), il est possible de joueur gratuitement avec d'autres jouuers sur le net via :
http://www.brettspielwelt.de/Community/Download/ <= Petit client lger
http://fr.boardgamearena.com/ <= Jeu par navigateur

----------


## tchize_

Risk c'est bien, mais faut avoir le temps (ma plus longue partie a quand mme dur environ 30 heures). Munchkin, c'est le jeu de fin de soire ou l'entreacte. Je joue en gnral avec des gens qui se prennent pas trop la tte et prennent plaisir  poutrer leur collgues  ::): 

7 wonders, j'attends avec impatience une occasion de le tester :p

----------


## Rayek

> Pareil, mais j'ai un peu dcoch de Dominion un peu lassant quand on en abuse.


Le gros reproche de dominion c'est l'effet combo trop facile  faire contrairement  thunderstone.
Si tu connais bien les cartes tu fais toujours la mme chose c'est vite soulant.




> Je suis un grand fan de Gosu sinon, que je vous recommande grandement ( 2 joueurs, au del ca perd de l'intrt)


Contrairement  toi je trouve qu' 2 il y a peu dintrt et qu'il vaut mieux 3 ou 4 joueurs car il y a beaucoup plus dinteraction (surtout avec la dernire extension o selon les races de gobs a dtruit les cartes  tout va)


Si certain ne sont pas trop loin de Chamonix, je fais parti d'une association o l'on joue pas mal  ces jeux, un petit MP et je vous donnerai les infos

----------


## trihanhcie

Ahh un topic sur les jeux !!
Je joue principalement  des jeux grands public comme Time's up ou Dixit  ::):  Facile  expliquer et tu passes un bon moment!

Munchkin, j'y ai pas mal jou pendant une priode mais je n'aime pas trop...
Au final, c'est beaucoup de chances avec les cartes, t'as des classes vraiment trop fortes (qui a dit magicien?) et les parties peuvent vraiment tre trs trs longues...

Citadelles, je trouve ce jeu vraiment sympa. En effet, faut pas tout changer avec l'extension mais juste 1 ou 2 classes c'est trs bien. C'est fait pour tre jou comme ca d'ailleurs il me semble.

Qq connait smallworld?

----------


## casanabo

> Qq connait smallworld?


Ouep, mais a n'a pas grand chose  voir avec un jeu de carte sauf si on considre que les tuiles de races/comptence sont des cartes. 
Bien que je dit a, mais apparement y'aurais une extension avec des cartes si j'ai tout compris ce qu'on ma dit. ( je ne l'ai pas vu, je ne joue qu'avec le jeu de base)

Si on commence sur les jeux de plateau,  mon avis faut faire un sujet complet dessus( ou aller sur TricTrac ^^)

----------


## trihanhcie

J'avoue que je n'ai pas vu que c 'tait que les jeux de cartes car pour moi un jeu de carte se limite ... aux jeux de cartes comme tarot / belote ^^

----------


## The_Sorrow

Hello tous,

je prend la discussion en route, j'espre ne pas faire l'effet d'une perruque dans la soupe.




> Pareil, mais j'ai un peu dcoch de Dominion un peu lassant quand on en abuse.


Pour y avoir jou plusieurs fois, et plusieurs heures de suites, je suis assez d'accord.
C'est sympa au dbut, mais quand on commence  faire partie sur partie en changeant et mlangeant base et extensions dans tous les sens, a devient lourd (malus*10 si tu es entre 2 joueurs qui connaissent toutes les cartes par coeur  ::aie:: ).

En partie rapide, il peut y avoir Bang, (ou wanted selon la sortie). Ca prend pas mal de saveur avec les deux extensions, surtout la wild west show : perte de srieux garantie.

Citadelle est amusant aussi. Et je confirme l'avis de trihanhcie sur l'change d'un ou deux rles seulement.

J'avais aussi fait une petite partie d'un jeu appel Shadow Hunters. C'tait pas mal, mais en une partie, j'ai eu du mal  bien cerner le jeu.

----------


## Rayek

> En partie rapide, il peut y avoir Bang, (ou wanted selon la sortie). Ca prend pas mal de saveur avec les deux extensions, surtout la wild west show : perte de srieux garantie.


Ahhh bang !!!!! The jeu ^^
Enfin, sauf quand je suis shrif, ayant une chance isolante (A descent mes joueurs de dpassent pas la premire pice en gnral  ::aie:: ), y a tout le monde qui pestent ^^





> J'avais aussi fait une petite partie d'un jeu appel Shadow Hunters. C'tait pas mal, mais en une partie, j'ai eu du mal  bien cerner le jeu.


Pas mal comme jeu mais c'est pas du style  enchainer les parties

----------


## trihanhcie

Bang est vraiment un jeu sympathique ^^

J'avais jou avec l'extension mais je trouve ca un peu dsquilibr... Si tu te retrouves avec un bon personnage et de la chance, tu peux juste tuer 3 4 joueurs en 1 tour lol.

----------


## Jidefix

De toute faon a finit toujours par une explosion de dynamite...  ::aie::

----------


## Glutinus

> J'avoue que je n'ai pas vu que c 'tait que les jeux de cartes car pour moi un jeu de carte se limite ... aux jeux de cartes comme tarot / belote ^^


La conversation dvie sur les jeux de socit en gnral, les "jeux de plateau" comme on dit.
Quand on me dit Jeux de cartes (outre que les jeux qui peuvent se jouer avec un jeu classique ou tarot) je pense  un petit paquet que l'on peut amener avec soi et qu'on peut expliquer rapidement, comme Dixit par exemple. Je parlais de Dominion mais il est encombrant.





> J'avais aussi fait une petite partie d'un jeu appel Shadow Hunters. C'tait pas mal, mais en une partie, j'ai eu du mal  bien cerner le jeu.


Pas trop apprci, mais parce que j'tais Shadow et que j'essaie de voir si la joueuse d'en face tait de quel rang. Et au bout de deux cartes j'ai appris qu'elle tait Shadow, mais elle a pas cess de me taper dessus parce que je lui avais fait perdre des Pvs !

----------


## Rayek

> Pas trop apprci, mais parce que j'tais Shadow et que j'essaie de voir si la joueuse d'en face tait de quel rang. Et au bout de deux cartes j'ai appris qu'elle tait Shadow, mais elle a pas cess de me taper dessus parce que je lui avais fait perdre des Pvs !


a me fait penser  une partie de bang, o un collge joue un bang sur le shrif (Qui avait 4 Pv) puis aprs 3 autres joueurs lancent un bang sur le shrif et le tue (Partie rapide celle la, mme pas un tour lol).
On retourne les rles ... et on voit que ce collge tait Adjoint et il nous sort : Bin je voulais faire croire que j'tais Hors La loi ...

----------


## trihanhcie

Haha !!
Que de bons souvenirs la dynamite  ::aie:: 

Pas vraiment un jeu de cartes mais bon globalement on a besoin de rien d'autre ... Le grand classique Taboo... bien marrant  jouer  :;): 

Dans le genre familial, on peut rajouter loup garou !

Elixir j'y ai jou une ou 2 parties et je trouve ca un peu trop gamin dans les gages...

Un autre jeu que j'ai jou rcemment : Camelot ! C'est un jeu de cartes trs simple bas sur des tournoi et c'est plutot sympa  jouer  ::):

----------


## The_Sorrow

A propos de dynamite, vous avez dj vu un shrif malchanceux ? Le genre qui lance les 2 dynamites, qui font le tour et qui se les prend coup sur coup ? (Vilaine maldiction !).

Pour Shadow Hunter c'est vrai que si on s'acharne sur quelqu'un c'est dommage. Pour un autre prise de tte, il y a Resistance.

Au niveau jeu de cartes faciles  transporter : Skull & Roses. Le jeu en lui mme est assez facile pour jouer avec un simple paquet de cartes classiques. Prvoyez tout de mme un jeu de 54 cartes, au cas o. Mais le jeu "complet" est sympa visuellement. Au pire, avec un peu d'encre couleur, et du papier un peu cartonn, il y a moyen de se bricoler un petit truc facile  emporter partout.

----------


## Rayek

> A propos de dynamite, vous avez dj vu un shrif malchanceux ? Le genre qui lance les 2 dynamites, qui font le tour et qui se les prend coup sur coup ? (Vilaine maldiction !).


Oui, moi, Avec Big Spencer, 3 dynamites lancer, 3 fois j'y ai eu droit  ::aie:: 




> Au niveau jeu de cartes faciles  transporter : Skull & Roses. Le jeu en lui mme est assez facile pour jouer avec un simple paquet de cartes classiques. Prvoyez tout de mme un jeu de 54 cartes, au cas o. Mais le jeu "complet" est sympa visuellement. Au pire, avec un peu d'encre couleur, et du papier un peu cartonn, il y a moyen de se bricoler un petit truc facile  emporter partout.


Je ne supporte pas ce jeu... il te suffit de jouer 90% du temps un crane pour tuer la partie et tenter de jouer la mort subite.

----------


## The_Sorrow

> Je ne supporte pas ce jeu... il te suffit de jouer 90% du temps un crane pour tuer la partie et tenter de jouer la mort subite.


C'est le gros dfaut du jeu. Aprs, si tu joues avec des aventureux, a se passe un peu mieux.

----------


## Glutinus

Refais un thunderstone le week-end dernier ; partie classique, sans surprise exotique. Par contre je voulais essayer Warhammer : Invasions en mode draft, mais comme je m'y suis pris trop tard pour me rappeler des rgles, on a fait un Thunderstone dont on se souvient mieux.

Du coup j'ai fait un "W:I draft" en solo, juste pour voir ce que a donne, avec la bote de base. Je me demande quelle la raction des joueurs, si on penche pas  essayer malgr tout de privilgier une race histoire de bnficier des effets de loyaut.

----------

